
Apps for America 2: The Data.gov Challenge - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/contests/appsforamerica2/
======
jamiequint
There doesn't seem to be that much raw data available yet. A search for all
data across all agencies at data.gov only produces 47 results.

Seems like over 50% of that data is also NSGS or NWS data which I believe was
previously available in structured format.

~~~
rcoder
As I see it, data.gov isn't so much a source for _new_ types of information --
it's a more approachable and usable clearinghouse for the public datasets
already being made available by the federal government.

------
stcredzero
Putting Gapminder on this site would be a big win! (Gapminder - for a Fact
Based World View)

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_be...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)

<http://www.gapminder.org/>

------
TweedHeads
The whole government and public institutions, from the president, the
governors, to the post office employees, should have their data open and
available for every citizen to scrutinize.

All their financial books, payrolls, contracts, purchase orders, everything
should be public and available, preferable on the web.

They are our employees, we elect them to manage our country, our resources,
our taxes, and therefore they should be held accountable for their actions.

I applaud this effort to bring more transparency to our government.

~~~
run4yourlives
You know what though, even if government was 100% transparent, I doubt it
would matter. Sad, but true.

